# MakoPat's Big Flippin' Anniversary Give-Away!



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome to MakoPat's 1st Anniversary Big Flippin' Give-Away.

1. Thank each and everyone of you for being so kind and helpful. The only way I can show my gratitude is by paying it forward and dedication to this community's betterment.

2. I want to include EVERYONE in this give away. I want to be graciously respectful to the flipsters that came before me and hopefully encouraging to those that come next.

3. To enter respond with "Yes, I am in." And any other comments.

4. On April 12th I will make a video of me drawing a name from all the entries and do my best to get the prize to the winner promptly.

*If an item is illegal in your particular area I will draw a second name and the runner up will recieve the prohibited item(s) only. After a name is drawn I will PM the winner and provide a sample of possible prizes that may be prohibited in thier area. (Hint- it is a folding pocket knife)

I wish you one and all good luck & if I could you'd all get a brand new custom flip of your choice from Oprah and a consolation toaster from Drew Carrey.

Carry on now,

Mako out!

PS- here is what it looks like.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

"YES, I AM IN" cool.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes, I am in!

I need to check but I think my sling-averseray is coming up soon too! Time flies when you're having fun (with a slingshot).


----------



## vwgerald (Aug 29, 2013)

"Yes,I am in"
Thank you!!!


----------



## vwgerald (Aug 29, 2013)

"Yes,I am in"
Thank you!!!


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

"Yes, I am in."
Thank you for letting me take part on that giveaway.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

"Yes, I am in."

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

"Yes, I am in."

Congratulations on the anniversary . You have become an integral part of this community . Great to have you with us !


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes I am in and thank you.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes I am in.

Thank you and congratulations. Who doesn't love a mystery box? Especially with the promise of something foldabe, sharp and shiny.

Any Melissa Etheridge fans? I have a dim recollection of an album "Yes I am." Maybe around 1993?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes I am in. It is hard to resist a mystery box.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in, please!! Thanks Pat, great giveaway!


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes, I am in!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrydman (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes. I am in. Very generous! Cheers.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Melissa Ethridge! Why, yes...I am a fan.

And mystery is fun.

There definitely be flip...and for regulations of more restrictive countries the knife is small and folder. Also very pocketeable.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes! I’m in. I’m very in. Thanks for the chance buddy.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

"Yes, I am in." And any other comments.

I love mystery stuff... :bouncy:

Thanks MP!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Here is the Mellissa E. Song from '93.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

YES! IM IN!!! thanks for the chance mate, looks awesome 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes, I am in.

Thanks MP for the opportunity - you rock.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes, I am in!

Congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

3 weeks to go.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

17 in it to win it so far. Good odds...


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I won a Pecan Pig-In-A-Poke not long ago, so I'll bow out of this one..

But it speaks to the quality of our boys and girls here that cool stuff like this happens.

I tip my hat to you, Pat!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

SlingNerd, I salute you too, bud. Nice score and speaks well of your character. I'd do the same likely... but maybe not.

Here is my final idea on randomizing the entries. I am shuffling a deck of cards 7 times. Drawing from the top an assigning/writing the names in order of entry.
Shuffling 7 more times then drawing in a video on the aforementioned day. And heading to the post office steppin' & fetchin' like my head's on fire and my tail's is catchin'.

One other note, just for fun and possible suspense, I have added all the names of the folks bowing out on the high cards with "honorable mention" written on them. Not eligible for mystery box.

All cards will later become targets. Maybe one day I will try a card cut.


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes, I am in! Thanks, MP!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Tomorrow at midnight Eastern Standard time I will tally the entries... shuffle the deck and draw a winner on video. The box is almost ready. Polishing the flip and adding some treats.

Good luck and thanks for playing.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Polishing your flip??? :uhoh:


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes, I am in if it is not too late


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

DSL,

We have to tread lightly... you know thisncould switch the tracks on this whole thing. Hahahaha...

Listen up ere'body! Midnight tonight Eastern Time no more entries will be accepted.

I will make a video of the drawing after shuffling the name card 7 times and the combined deck 7 times.

And the winner gets their card & all the "honorable mention" cards for targets.

PS- Raventree, you are not too late. You're in.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

About 50 minutes before I draw the winner.

Good luck,all you fine people.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello SSF people,

I have completed the drawing... before I announce the winner... one more honorable mention because the card stuck in the box. (The only card that did so, or I'd've been in a pickle!)

BushpotChef. I recall we sort of tumbled down the PFS rabbit hole at the same time. We had many discussions about much more than that... this is true about many of you cool & fine folk.

The winner is.........

Blue Raja!

Congratulations, slinger.

If you can sit throught it, here is the video of the drawing.

Y'all take care of yourself and your neighbors now.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Congrats Blue!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah Boy!


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Congrats!!!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, congrats blue raja


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats Blue and cool give-away Pat !! :headbang:


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you MP and congratulations on your anniversary.

Amazingly, Mrs. Raja and I celebrated our 33rd wedding anniversary yesterday (we have been together for 39 years this October). We attended part of a Women's Film Festival at the local art cinema managed by Firstborn Raja. So, quite a day for us.

And to think, just three simple words and a vague reference to a Melissa Etheridge song and I am the very happy winner of a MakoPat mystery box. As dearly departed Pater Raja said upon his elevation to Master Sergeant (brevet) after his dust-up with the hill people, Huzzah!

As the Raja family resides now in Colorado (having lost our ancestral home - Blue Abbey - in a crooked card game with the First Earl of Crenshaw [dastardly cad that he is]) virtually all weapons are legal and I am able to graciously accept whatever kindness you decide to bestow upon me.

Until such time, I remain, you humblest of servants,

Blue Raja

PS - working on a response to your PM.

PPS - Thank you again!

PPPS - and again! very generous of you, old man!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Grats Raja & Mako. Good form on both ends...

Sling On!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Grats Raja & Mako. Good form on both ends...
> 
> Sling On!


Thank you!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Great idea Pat! Yes, I am in!!!

Edit***

Hahaha, and only two weeks two late! It pays to check dates. I'll just have to wait around till next year


----------

